# cpu temperature rising



## jude.manutd (Jul 4, 2011)

recently my cpu temperature has been rising alot....it reaches 90C this didnt happen before....it used to go max upto 80C but the other day i was cleanin my cpu and i removd the heat sink of da processor cleand it and put it back...i am thinking maybe i sumhow removd the thermal paste or sumthing and thats why the heat sink isnt removing all the heat..is it sum other reason.....any help wil be very useful...thank you


----------



## saswat23 (Jul 4, 2011)

I think applying a fresh layer of Thermal Paste will do it. 
BTW which proccy do you have..


----------



## topgear (Jul 5, 2011)

Post a cpu-z screenshot and what app you are using to measure cpu temps ??


----------



## Faun (Jul 5, 2011)

Reseat the heatsink properly. Could be the problem.


----------



## mithun_mrg (Jul 6, 2011)

jude.manutd said:


> recently my cpu temperature has been rising alot....it reaches 90C this didnt happen before....it used to go max upto 80C but the other day i was cleanin my cpu and i removd the heat sink of da processor cleand it and put it back...i am thinking maybe i sumhow removd the thermal paste or sumthing and thats why the heat sink isnt removing all the heat..is it sum other reason.....any help wil be very useful...thank you



u need to remove the heatsink again clean the remainng thermal compound from the HS & Proccy. with isopropyl alcohol which u can get from local medicine/chemist shop then reapply the TIM and then see the Temps.


----------



## jude.manutd (Jul 11, 2011)

hey thanx guys all of you'll are correct..it was the thermal paste the temperature came down to a cool 36-39C now on idle compared to the 60-70...one more thing is there any other alternative to isopropyl alchol...



topgear said:


> Post a cpu-z screenshot and what app you are using to measure cpu temps ??



i am using the intel desktop utilities and cpuid hwmonitor pro



saswat23 said:


> I think applying a fresh layer of Thermal Paste will do it.
> BTW which proccy do you have..


i am using the core i5 750 overclock a bit to 2.77GHz


----------



## vickybat (Jul 11, 2011)

^^ Surgical spirit will do. It contains ethyl alcohol.


----------



## damngoodman999 (Jul 11, 2011)

isopropyl alchol is best for cleaning CPU layer . 

Check these :-

*Ventilation & air intake are proper in cabinet
Heatsink & CPU are attached properly 
Make sure u need only a tiny bit thermal paste if u r using INTEL HEATSINK *

Finally remove ur sidepanel & on the system , see that any decrease in Temp !


----------

